# Vdroop question



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

When im overclocking my board and cpu do i want this enabled? 

My options are intel spec or enable v droop. Can's find any real useful info on this matter. I just know its bad when it happens.

From what the manual says it seems helpful, its suppose to "even it out" for lack of a better term.


----------

